# going for vacation to Italy



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

hello everybody. me and my friend are expats in Dubai and we are going to Italy for vacation from July 20 to Aug 4. we would like to meet people who live there and hang out a little.. we will be most of the time in Milan, a couple of days in Rome, Venice, maybe Verona. we would also like to see a non-touristic side of Italy, like places tourists usually don't visit but that are also nice to explore.. )) any help and advice are much appreciated..
thanks in advance


----------

